# dangerously skinny mouse!!!



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

Really skinny mouse was sold to me and I didn't look at her properly till i got home, she constantly jolts which is why she's think i think.

I need the fattiest food you can think of  Can mice eat butter? Anything, if she doesn't eat a lot can i syringe it if its mushy?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That will likely kill her, she needs building up with a proper diet! Lots of things like mashed potato, bread and milk, soft palatable carbohydrates.

I would suggest though that she is not simply skinny but very sick


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

sorry but a skinny mouse is normally a sick mouse. she wont last more than a few days.

seeds, scrambled eggs, lactol, organic baby foods may help but you might want to just put her down. sorry.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

no way! She was a fiver lol, she is ill  she she jsut needs feeding shes over a month old, thanks for the food anyway guys, I'll get right to it, her sister will also be extremely happy lol


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

If she is just over a month old, it is possible she has failure to thrive, a genetic condition caused by a bad gene combo of the parents. These babies rarely make it and it is indeed kinder to PTS before they suffer too much. Does her tail seem bony or pearl-like?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Have you told the breeder that they sold you an ill animal? They should be able to offer advice and should it be necessary to put down the mouse you have, provide a replacement. I find it odd that the mouse could be that skinny/ill and you didn't notice on collection though. Did the person who sold the mouse not let you hold and inspect her? That is one of the first signs that tells you to walk away.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like there was little care or thought put into getting this poor little thing. I feel very sorry for all concerned, especially the mousie.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Am I right in thinking that you were the same lady that had the ill mouse sold to you before?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

kellyt said:


> Am I right in thinking that you were the same lady that had the ill mouse sold to you before?


not sure, i think mine have all been alright so far... and yes she does have a really boney tail its aweful! her vagina is contantly open, her chest bone sticks out. why doesn't she eat?   I get so stressed about these silly creature, another of mine looks like he'll conk out tonight too, he's a bit cold  help me mousers!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> she does have a really boney tail its aweful! her vagina is contantly open, her chest bone sticks out.


Please just either put that poor mouse out of her misery or get her straight to a vet, there is obviously something very, very wrong with her


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with Sarah. Take the mouse to a vet or have it pts for its own sake. Nobody on this forum can make the mouse better for you.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

If you are so darn stressed about creatures some of us take very seriously (not SILLY at all) you will do the right thing.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

No sorry it was someone else. It doesnt really matter how much you paid for an animal if it is suffering then you have to do the best by them. Its also worth being careful about what you buy and not being afraid to say no or if your not sure take someone with you. I have asked friends to be here with me if I have had someone I dont know coming about a guinea pig so it can work both ways.


----------

